# TRU Technology B475 amp



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

This is my auction:

TRU Technology B475 amp...slightly used | eBay


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

2 days left bump


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

10 hours left bump


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

1 hour left bump


----------

